# Curious about posts being removed



## Jimba (11/8/15)

I've never been a "user" of this forum. I usually just read. I saw a complaint about a B&M store this morning, went away from keyboard for a bit, came back, and it's gone.

What kind of forum is this that posts get removed ("moderated") so readily? It seems to me to be counterproductive to limit freedom of speech like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/8/15)

?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/8/15)

Jimba said:


> I've never been a "user" of this forum. I usually just read. I saw a complaint about a B&M store this morning, went away from keyboard for a bit, came back, and it's gone.
> 
> What kind of forum is this that posts get removed ("moderated") so readily? It seems to me to be counterproductive to limit freedom of speech like that.


The posts were moved to the correct Sub-Forum, they have not been removed or hidden just moved to a location for reviews of vendors

See link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/shop-reviews/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

Jimba said:


> I've never been a "user" of this forum. I usually just read. I saw a complaint about a B&M store this morning, went away from keyboard for a bit, came back, and it's gone.
> 
> What kind of forum is this that posts get removed ("moderated") so readily? It seems to me to be counterproductive to limit freedom of speech like that.



Hi @Jimba

I moved those posts to the existing VapeKing Retailer Review thread
They are all there. None were "removed"
We just like to keep the retailer reviews in their respective existing threads
Here is the link to the first post that was moved:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-retailer-reviews.t4636/page-7#post-259188

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Jimba (11/8/15)

Oh. The URL had changed. I just refreshed and it said "error". Immediately thought "oh no, it's one of those forums". Nevermind then.


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

PS - @Jimba, welcome to the forum 

I see that was your first post

When you get a moment, please go introduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-260#post-259220


----------



## Jimba (11/8/15)

Silver said:


> PS - @Jimba, welcome to the forum


Easy now. It's a throwaway account. But thanks.


----------



## Marzuq (11/8/15)

@Jimba welcome to the forum.
This is no ordinary forum. The A&M team is the most active you will find compared to any other forum out there.
We practice only the best standards. 
I look forward to hearing more about your vape journey and its growth.
Best wishes going forward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jimba (11/8/15)

Ok now you're making me feel bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/8/15)

No reason to feel bad mate. This is a very friendly and awesome community. You will quickly feel like part of the family @Jimba 
Please go ahead and introduce yourself on the link here and see for yourself. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-252#post-246262

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/8/15)

Jimba said:


> Easy now. It's a throwaway account. But thanks.



Oh, no! You're not getting away that easy. You're here, you spoke your mind, you're a vaper I presume, so now you gotta stay. You don't have a choice. 

Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/8/15)

and here I was, expecting to read about the sudden rage of postless rda's that has been hitting the market

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (11/8/15)

Troll much? Might as well stick around and have a nice vape.

PS: Members can delete and edit their posts too. Not always the moderators that do magic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Jimba welcome to the forum.
> This is no ordinary forum. The A&M team is the most active you will find compared to any other forum out there.
> We practice only the best standards.
> I look forward to hearing more about your vape journey and its growth.
> Best wishes going forward



I see so many guys rating my post as funny and I just cannot see why? Anyone Care to explain it to me?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> I see so many guys rating my post as funny and I just cannot see why? Anyone Care to explain it to me?


LoL @Marzuq I am going to hazard a few guesses
1. Maybe you are a funny guy.
2. The minion in your avatar has them in stiches.
or
3. In the post above yours, the poster says that it`s a throwaway account. Probably just crated to cause the proverbial “kak”.
Personally I would go with no. 3 although the minions do rip me up.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> LoL @Marzuq I am going to hazard a few guesses
> 1. Maybe you are a funny guy.
> 2. The minion in your avatar has them in stiches.
> or
> ...


@Blu_Marlin I believe you have hit the nail on the head..
But i would like to think I am a funny guy too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (12/8/15)

Jimba said:


> I've never been a "user" of this forum. I usually just read. I saw a complaint about a B&M store this morning, went away from keyboard for a bit, came back, and it's gone.
> 
> What kind of forum is this that posts get removed ("moderated") so readily? It seems to me to be counterproductive to limit freedom of speech like that.


@Jimba,about a year ago not too long after retiring from my career I found I had lots of time on my hands.As a new vaper and computer user I logged in to many different ecig sites enthused by my new hobby and life style.To make LSS after stumbling on to ECigs S.A. I quickly came to realize that this forum was far superior in many ways to every one I investigated, both technically and in content.Most importantly I've seen this is more than an ecig site.The staff and members have created something special that has become a good thing in what can be a screwed up world.Good luck to you and hope to hear from you in the future.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (12/8/15)

Welcome @Jimba to the forum, may you have many happy moments here


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

The most active forum at deleting post that make valuble information to those blinded by the powers that be. Check ur selfs please as i am disgusted with the way this forum is going. Cannot even believe I joined such a forum who is over powerd by such ignorance its displease me to see this kind of crap. I hope ecigrsa wakes up before its too late. Because the road u headding is the road traveld by the likes of twispers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> The most active forum at deleting post that make valuble information to those blinded by the powers that be. Check ur selfs please as i am disgusted with the way this forum is going. Cannot even believe I joined such a forum who is over powerd by such ignorance its displease me to see this kind of crap. I hope ecigrsa wakes up before its too late. Because the road u headding is the road traveld by the likes of twispers.



It's simple Forum Etiquette. Plain and simple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> The most active forum at deleting post that make valuble information to those blinded by the powers that be. Check ur selfs please as i am disgusted with the way this forum is going. Cannot even believe I joined such a forum who is over powerd by such ignorance its displease me to see this kind of crap. I hope ecigrsa wakes up before its too late. Because the road u headding is the road traveld by the likes of twispers.


Sorry, have I missed something. The thread/posts referred to was not removed or deleted, just moved to the appropriate place.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's simple Forum Etiquette. Plain and simple.


Your Etiquette has alot of loop holes if u ask me personaly i disbelieve in such kinds of Etiquette. No disrespect to you but i believe you guys should actually try grow the vape community and no shut it down like twisp has done in the past every one here should know there are other places to get there information from u think this is the only ecig forum i use. Well then you are very mistaken i use an american vape forum who are much more cluded up about vaping than what we are and there Intel i can forward to this forum but ay. Guess this is just 
NONE OF MY BUSINESS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

Andre said:


> Sorry, have I missed something. The thread/posts referred to was not removed or deleted, just moved to the appropriate place.


Not refering to this one i am refering to the video that was deleted due to another forum being mentioned how childish is that gosh if every single person only used one brand of jeans we would all look silly personly i am apart of 3 diffrent vape forums and i can say non of them have issues like this one this is just a personl view. But like i said 
I guess its just NONE OF MY BUSINESS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Your Etiquette has alot of loop holes if u ask me personaly i disbelieve in such kinds of Etiquette. No disrespect to you but i believe you guys should actually try grow the vape community and no shut it down like twisp has done in the past every one here should know there are other places to get there information from u think this is the only ecig forum i use. Well then you are very mistaken i use an american vape forum who are much more cluded up about vaping than what we are and there Intel i can forward to this forum but ay. Guess this is just
> NONE OF MY BUSINESS



You are more than entitled to your feelings... this isn't my first rodeo... I was one of the first ISP's (actually the 2nd) in Africa and have been around the block a few times on the internet and have been though this a few times on other forums. There is forum etiquette for a reason and I for one am happy with it. And if you think we are not trying to grow vaping in SA then you haven't been reading my posts very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are more than entitled to your feelings... this isn't my first rodeo... I was one of the first ISP's (actually the 2nd) in Africa and have been around the block a few times on the internet and have been though this a few times on other forums. There is forum etiquette for a reason and I for one am happy with it. And if you think we are not trying to grow vaping in SA then you haven't been reading my posts very well.


How are u growing vaping please enlightening me please id love to see it. Honestly because I don't all i see is another capitalism twisp stunt that has given vapers a bad taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Not refering to this one i am refering to the video that was deleted due to another forum being mentioned how childish is that gosh if every single person only used one brand of jeans we would all look silly personly i am apart of 3 diffrent vape forums and i can say non of them have issues like this one this is just a personl view. But like i said
> I guess its just NONE OF MY BUSINESS


Well, could you see Levis allowing Wrangler to advertise in their shop. The international forums I visit have far more rules and far more deletions than this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are more than entitled to your feelings... this isn't my first rodeo... I was one of the first ISP's (actually the 2nd) in Africa and have been around the block a few times on the internet and have been though this a few times on other forums. There is forum etiquette for a reason and I for one am happy with it. And if you think we are not trying to grow vaping in SA then you haven't been reading my posts very well.


Are you on the for front educating the public about it are u there writing reviews for people and giving people the relative information. I don't see it because I have. I have gotten alot more ppl of of stinkys and on to the vaping journy than alot of ppl. As I work for vape vaping is my life and what I see is a common goal to drown out the ppl with a voice and to pocket the money.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> How are u growing vaping please enlightening me please id love to see it. Honestly because I don't all i see is another capitalism twisp stunt that has given vapers a bad taste.



By running a forum with guidelines and making it as pleasant a place to be for fellow vapers to share and glean information about the hobby we feel so passionate about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Are you on the for front educating the public about it are u there writing reviews for people and giving people the relative information. I don't see it because I have. I have gotten alot more ppl of of stinkys and on to the vaping journy than alot of ppl. As I work for vape vaping is my life and what I see is a common goal to drown out the ppl with a voice and to pocket the money.


And that is why we have missed your voice as a vaper on this forum. Where do you work?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> By running a forum with guidelines and making it as pleasant a place to be for fellow vapers to share and glean information about the hobby we feel so passionate about.


Running a forum how public is a forum thats a word of mouth approach is blind thats why the ppl on here dont know any better and follow the rules blindly no disrespect to those who are new id just like you guys to know there are other forum and there are other ways of getting ur information

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

Andre said:


> And that is why we have missed your voice as a vaper on this forum. Where do you work?


What reliance is it to you where i work are u going to bad mouth my shop just because u believe in another once again dictating what i already know about this place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> What reliance is it to you where i work are u going to bad mouth my shop just because u believe in another once again dictating what i already know about this place


I try my best never to bad mouth any other person, it is not good manners. I was just curious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Running a forum how public is a forum thats a word of mouth approach is blind thats why the ppl on here dont know any better and follow the rules blindly no disrespect to those who are new id just like you guys to know there are other forum and there are other ways of getting ur information



One phrase you are not getting and not understanding... "Forum Etiquette".


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/8/15)

Lets just make it clear i am not bad mouthing anybody just pointing out a simple fact thats relevant and needs to be brought to light because this will be your forums biggest issue. Either this forum changes a few things or vapers will just go els where

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/8/15)

lets take a moment to remind ourselves of the forum posting rules -

*Ours and your Home*

We consider this forum to be part of our home and we like to think we are all part of one big family. We may not always agree with each other but the benefits and fun far outweigh the odd rumble in the jungle which is bound to happen from time to time. Please just remember that the Admin & Mod Team give of their time and efforts freely and their sole aim is to keep the forums a place we all want to be and to promote Vaping!

*Posting Rules*

Attempt to keep posts instructive, the more data you give, the better members can offer assistance. An educational post will also help other individuals searching for comparable data. Try to give as much detail as you can. While we aren't excessively troubled with answers to posts, make an effort not to simply post one word responses to boost your post number. It's annoying to other forum members and a waste of your own time!!

Try to keep on topic. If you find that something sparks your memory on a different subject and you need to get it out, post a new topic so that conversation can flow freely on the original topic. Avoid hi-jacking a thread.

Personal insults, any methods of bullying and hate speech are not allowed and will have serious consequences.

We are an open community and everybody is welcome here. You will be cautioned through either a PM (private message) or a Warning notice. This is totally up to the Mod or Admin that finds you being underhanded. An infraction could restrict your capacity to make new posts. An excess of infractions and you might be banned for some days or forever.

The ECIGS SA Forum will not permit discrimination on the foundation of race, colour, nationality, age, conjugal status, sex, sexual preference, gender, gender expression, inability/disability, religion, tallness, weight, veteran status or status of employment/unemployment. Objections may be reported directly by utilising the report function on posts or via a direct PM to one of the members of the Admin & Mod Team.

Don't post personal information. For example, full names, addresses, telephone numbers, private messages or emails. This is a normal practice for public forums and is for your own safety.

*Don't Spam*

I think we all know what is considered Spam. This includes posting the same post subject more than once on the forum. Spam is also posting product promotion (punting) by vendors or retailers in any forum other than their own.

Spam also include advertising for non-vape related items/business and general nonsensical posts on obscure topics. Spam is not allowed anywhere on the forum. This includes normal posts, your profile, status updates and the shoutbox. Please obtain prior permission from the Admin & Mod team before linking to your non vape related business in your profile.

Don't Use the PM System to gather deals or publicise bargains whether you are a Vendor or Regular Member. You may not utilise the PM framework to stigmatise, criticise, or defame this site or any others. Any member of ECIGS SA discovered to do this will be banned instantly.

We cherish banters! Banter about consciously. Don't egg things on to get a response. If somebody is clearly not taking the snare, quieten down and proceed onward. Nobody needs to get into battles and they profit nobody.

Trolls will not be tolerated very long.

The ECIGS SA Admin & Mod Team won't get involved in debates between merchants for instances that did not happen on this forum. We can aid members in private sales/swaps at the sole discretion of the Admin & Mod Team. ECIGS SA is not obligated for any agreement you enter into with any party or seller on this site.

In the event that you are getting data from any source discovered on the web that is not your imaginative substance, you should give credit where it is expected and a connection back if conceivable to the source of data.

Please stick to one account. Assuming that you are locked out of your old account and need to sign up with another account, inform an administrator so they can combine your two accounts. Individuals with more than one account per IP may be liable to a ban. This is waived in occurrences where there is more than one individual from a solitary family unit utilising our forum. For example, a spouse, next of kin, flat mates, and so forth...

*Profiles & Signatures*

Please keep it clean. Don't promote your non-vaping business URL unless you have the permission from the Admin & Mod Team to do so. It would be ideal if you keep your signatures basic. Connections to vaping or non-vaping sites may be removed without explanation. Members may not connect to a seller’s site in their signature.

Other than the number of days stinky clean banners etc no graphics are allowed in signatures.

Please note that smoking counter banners cannot have any branding of or reference to any company on them. Only vanilla smoking counter banners are allowed.

*Respect the Administrators and Moderators*

They are here to keep the forum running smoothly. At times, they can be inundated with a considerable amount of private messages and issues that need to be moderated. Every member of the Admin & Mod Team will try their hardest to get to you, please try to remain patient.

Don't irritate or purposefully pester the members of the Admin & Mod team.

If you do not agree with a decision an Admin or Mod Member has made, it must be discussed privately. Argumentative posts about an Admin or Mods decision based on the ToS of this website will be deleted without notice.

Don't be a backseat modder. We have more than enough people in charge here. Please do not act like an armchair admin. If you see something you feel is against the rules, report the post/thread and let us handle it. Gentle reminders of the rules are fine, but don't be confrontational.

ECIGS SA reserves the right to edit, modify, or remove any threads/posts hosted on the ECIGS SA Servers

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jimba (12/8/15)

@lulu.antiflag, trust me we are not the only ones who feel that this forum fails horribly. Some of my friends irl are avid vapers and just cannot bring themselves to get involved here. Personally I don't see the point of it when there are so many excellent forums and boards out there that are run properly. You'd better tread lightly though because I get the feeling you're gonna be banned soon.

And when I said I felt bad - I do feel bad. Because obviously there are some good people here. I just feel so bad that this forum is all they know.


----------



## Jimba (12/8/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Well then you are very mistaken i use an american vape forum who are much more cluded up about vaping than what we are and there Intel i can forward to this forum but ay.


 A lot of posts here are literally copy/pastes from ECF and ECR and other places.



lulu.antiflag said:


> No disrespect to you but i believe you guys should actually try grow the vape community and no shut it down


 I dunno if I agree 100% here. They seem to be all for helping new vapers out. But there's definitely that exclusivity and elitist crap which drives me insane.

Put another way.... it's lame and circlejerky. I'll stick to Vaping Underground and some subreddits (not ECR lol).


----------



## ErnstZA (12/8/15)

You guys are more than welcome to leave.. Just saying

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jimba (12/8/15)

ErnstZA said:


> You guys are more than welcome to leave.. Just saying


Winner, can relate.


----------



## kimbo (12/8/15)

Jimba said:


> @lulu.antiflag, trust me we are not the only ones who feel that this forum fails horribly. Some of my friends irl are avid vapers and just cannot bring themselves to get involved here. Personally I don't see the point of it when there are so many excellent forums and boards out there that are run properly. You'd better tread lightly though because I get the feeling you're gonna be banned soon.
> 
> And when I said I felt bad - I do feel bad. Because obviously there are some good people here. I just feel so bad that this forum is all they know.


What i dont understand then, why dont these vapers use their options and join the other forum or boards. Now they come here going on about something, just make sure your forum or board are better and the public will decide for them self, i am sure most ppl here are old enough to decide what is better for them, but every now and then some one post wonder will come online and for some reason go on and on about causing shit, if you dont like they way things are run, you have options mate use it

Reactions: Agree 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Jimba (12/8/15)

Not gonna argue because you're correct. I just thought I'd voice my opinion in the hope that the powers that be make this place a less shitty representation of SA. Btw I like your avatar. Italy has finesse P


----------



## DoubleD (12/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jan (12/8/15)

All of us here have a common enemy (our addiction to smoking) that kept us united let not petty difference overshadow that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Mufasa (12/8/15)

Wow! Why am I feeling so angry about these posts? I know why. Because I have grown to love the interaction on this forum and almost feel a type of ownership of this community. It is like you are attacking each one of us, even though we are not mods or admins or has anything to do with the running of this forum. Thanks for ruining my day @Jimba and @lulu.antiflag.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/8/15)

Is this a misdirected Twisp vengeance because @lulu.antiflag mentioned it 3 times in a row?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/8/15)

I'm sorry but I call bs. This stuff id not contributing to this forum or to vaping and vapers in the least.

I also have membership in other forums and have used the international ones extensively too, the later being informative for new information but does now make me part of the community I feel here. I don't meet those people and vendors and build relationships.

I cant believe the comment about @Rob Fisher not contributing to vaping. It's plain obvious that you have not actually been psrt of tjos forum or followed it but are here with a vendetta. 

That and nearly every other post from @lulu.antiflag is bordering on hate speech. @Jimba has only just joined and it started off with trolling.

I'm surprised you both haven't been banned yet, and whatever "throw away accounts you sign up next as that is proper forum etiquette to keep the valuable and remove the distractive forces that do nothing but waste bandwidth.

I like many others have gotten lots of valuable information, relationship, deals, contacts, discounts, prizes, and so much more from this forum. And I am a member of other forums but I'm not going to kak any of them or their valuable members out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------

